

Esther Dyson on Investing in Startups in Russia - ziadbc
http://wanttt.com/posts/topic/esther-dyson-on-investing-in-startups-in-russia

======
david927
The interviewer here is astonishingly bad. He seemed deeply uninformed (about
Yandex, "that's a Google clone, right?"). And there's this constant, "Russia
is a third-world country" vibe from the interviewer. For example, "Can you
tell us how you actually made money on Russian companies?"

Blogger journalism makes me miss real journalism.

------
disposable
Junk. Not worth watching.

This has virtually nothing to do with "Investing in Startups in Russia". It is
basically Esther Dyson, whoever she is, enumerating her successful exits and
plugging several of her new ventures. That's it.

